# Possible Openings In Gordon County, GA



## hardhuntin (Jul 19, 2006)

350 Acre Club in north Gordon county QDM. Borders John's MTN. WMA on two sides. Very remote area. Great Deer and Turkey Hunting (have seen some hog sign as well). Club will provide two large community food plots and the rest are up to you. Great mixture of hardwoods and pine. Good road system on club. Family oriented, no hooligans. Adults/$575 children under 16/$free$. Call 678-986-5786 or PM For more info.


----------



## AlmostHeavenWV (Jul 19, 2006)

I am in N Cobb and am interested in  your lease. Can you send me the terms? Guests, rules, etc.

thanks


----------



## abutler (Jul 19, 2006)

I live in Cumming and would be inetrested to learn more about your club.  Can you send me your contact information and a way to contact you?
Thanks.
Andrew.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 19, 2006)

Please call the number listed above for more info. Makes it alot easier on my typing skills. LOL.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 19, 2006)

These openings are not possibly, *we do have openings *and are willing to show the land at your request.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 21, 2006)

Starting to fill up. If you guys want in give me a call.


----------



## chilidawg (Jul 23, 2006)

I will call you on Sunday afternoon about the property. How many openings do you have? I have some buddies looking for places to hunt, too. We are public safety folks and would put in alot of time and energy on the property.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 23, 2006)

chilidawg said:
			
		

> I will call you on Sunday afternoon about the property. How many openings do you have? I have some buddies looking for places to hunt, too. We are public safety folks and would put in alot of time and energy on the property.




Cool Give me a call. I will be going up there sometime this evening.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 24, 2006)

*Update*

*Updated 07/24/06*

We now have only 2 openings left as of this morning. Thanks.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 25, 2006)

btt


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 26, 2006)

Still got 2 left. 7/26/06


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll be down at the club in the AM if anyone is intresetd. If your looking for a good place to hunt with out alot of pressure on land around your club this is it....HardHuntin is coming down also.

Jason


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 31, 2006)

btt


----------



## Jkidd (Aug 2, 2006)

Me and Hardhuntin are planning on being down at the land tommorrow around 7:00 with tractors if anyone wants to look at the land contact us...

Jason


----------



## hardhuntin (Aug 7, 2006)

Will be working at club most every evening this week if anyone wants to see it. Thanks


----------



## Jkidd (Aug 7, 2006)

Dave get your tractor out of my food plot ROFLOL... Seen you broke a pin on your blade.... I took my tractor down this morning for a few hours of chisel plowing... Ground is HARD but I managed to stir up a little dust...

Jason


----------



## hardhuntin (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah it broke finally. I got the new pins today so I will probably be up there tomorrow evening to fix it and get back to work. Looks like there will be about 10 plots when all is done. That'll be nice.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Aug 10, 2006)

Any late openings left?  our property has fallen out from under us in last few days.  Just curious how many total spaces do you have and do you have harvest guidelines?  Let me know when you can       Thnaks, Wade


----------



## hardhuntin (Aug 10, 2006)

Dust is right! Man. I broke it up, looked back, and I thought a bomb had went off. But it was only dust. LOL. However, they are pretty much ready except for a just few. If we can get some rain, over the next 3 weeks maybe we can get some seed in.


----------

